# About to start first round of clomid....



## eeyore_blues (Aug 24, 2011)

Hi guys sorry I've not been on much but have been trying not to think about things while we waited to see the consultant after my hysteroscopy. 
I'm 29, dh is 30 and we've been ttc for almost 3yrs. We started investigations in Newcastle before moving to liverpool. Tests were repeated and my baseline hormones are 'normal' although haven't been told what they are amh is 29.37, dh sa results were normal so the consultant has decided to start us on a 4month cycle of clomid with a view to consider further clomid or go straight to ivf if we don't get that bfp. 

For as long as I can remember I've always known I wanted kids but when we started ttc and nothing happened I guess I kind of got used to it just being us and the dog. I'm still desperate to have kids but now I actually have the tablets which will hopefully make it a reality I'm terrified! Fingers crossed it works and that I don't have too many side effects 

Anyway sorry to rant


----------



## Cleohegarty (Jul 18, 2012)

You will be fine clomid only gave me hot flushes and ovulation pains with mood swings stay positive and for more support try the chat room it really helps.


----------



## Dannixo (Dec 26, 2012)

Hello ladies,  I just started my second round of clomid this month. 50 mg's again days 3-7. My hubby had a sperm analysis done which was good and I had a progesterone test done and my levels are low. Although this first month of clomid on my day 21 progesteone test i read 28.95 which my doctor was inpressed with. We tried a year and a half on our own. The doctor decided clomid was our next option. I do ovulate every month on my own though. My periods are every 27 days and I get a positive on an opk on cycle day 13 every month. I am glad to finally have found some other women. I did have horrible side effects. Hot flashes, headaches, fatique. Hoping the second round works this time.


----------



## FroggyOne (Jul 10, 2012)

Hi there 

I'm about to start Clomid in February 50mg, from CD 2-6. And we have been told the same - take it for 6 months, if no success, go for IVF. 
I got my blood tests results (CD26 Progesterone 39, CD3 FSH 3.5, LH 4.7 and E2 102). Nurse said they are OK, but E2 seems to be bit high.
I too ovulate every month, and I got POK smiley face usually between CD 16-19. I'm just wondering if I ovulate late should I start Clomid a bit later

I'm also worried about the side effects as I'm already moody   and I got strong ovulation pains. 

xx
Frog


----------



## eeyore_blues (Aug 24, 2011)

guess we could be cycle buddies then frog. i'm waiting for af who should arrive the end of the month


----------



## FroggyOne (Jul 10, 2012)

Hi eeyore, yeah I will be starting early Feb. Start my OPK tomorrow - last one before Clomid. Are you using them??


----------



## eeyore_blues (Aug 24, 2011)

Hi frog- no I've not been using them really I did buy some I mine but not sure how much I trust them. What do you use and where/how much if you don't mind me asking? 
Must admit I've never wanted af to arrive as much as I do now lol just want to start the ball rolling!


----------



## FroggyOne (Jul 10, 2012)

Hi eeyore.

I've been using Clearblue Digital for a year now. I started Jan 12 and I had my first   In Feb, after 2nd round. 
Because the earliest CD with smiley face was on CD 13, I usually start from CD13 every month now (used to start from CD12). 
My ovulations are all over the place so it is good to see when exactly things are going to happen. 
I have strong ov pains so I always know when it is happening but it's already late for baby dancing really. 
 gives you that extra day or 2. 
My AF always comes 14-15 days later which is ideal. So I know in advance when to expect it (unlike OV).
It works for me but it still takes me ages to get pregnant and to keep it. 

But this might also be down to the fact that I have UU and only one ovarian tube (left) and that ovary without tube (right) is being awkward. 
I know I don't ovulate from the left one very often (usually every 3-4 months), but I do ovulate every month. 

You made me smile  I thought there is something wrong with me - I've never been waiting for AF so impatiently hahaha
Well this is my last cycle to try fully naturally so hey ho....

Fingers crossed it will all work for us  


x
Frog


----------



## eeyore_blues (Aug 24, 2011)

Lol frog normally when af arrives each month it's a big sigh but now I can't wait! Just us know I'll have the longest cycle this month though :0( 
Couldn't help notice in your signature you've been seen at QEH is that Gateshead? Just I'm originally from Newcastle 
May look into the the tests


----------



## FroggyOne (Jul 10, 2012)

Oh yes the huge sighs and even tears... but hey ho - time to start a new journey.
QEH is the Queen Elizabeth Hospital in King's Lynn.


----------



## staypositive xx (Nov 24, 2012)

Froggyone! I am also being treated at kings lynn best of luck for your 1st round xxxx


----------



## FroggyOne (Jul 10, 2012)

Hi staypositive (heh I love your nick   ) Thank you! I'm waiting for my last OV before Clomid... 

I've been @ QEH only once so far, will be going again soon for scan.  Who is your consultant? I have very mixed feelings.....

How everyone?? Are you making snow men out there?? 

I've been reading about the side effect again (and again .....) and hhmmm I got all these bad symptomps without taking Clomid...
I'm moody, I can't sleep, headache, fatique (because I don't sleep well)... I'm just always very cold... Strange


xx


----------

